

How Mark Zuckerberg Forever Changed the American Wedding - cheeaun
http://hellogiggles.com/taking-a-wedding-private-how-mark-zuckerberg-forever-changed-the-american-wedding

======
parfe
Henry Winkler would be embarrassed to jump a shark as blatantly as this
author. Facebook IPO'd. Everyone has an account. It's time to stop writing
stories about it.

Normal people have normal and inexpensive weddings ever day.

The Chan-Zuckerberg wedding disrupted nothing. In fact, the couple went out of
their way to disrupt nothing.

